# Goat Milk Ice Cream



## M.Nivens

I made my first attempt at goat milk ice cream the other day. I used a recipe with fresh goat milk, eggs, honey, and vanilla beans ( I substituted vanilla bean paste). I cooked the ingredients as directed on the recipe and then chilled it overnight in the fridge. I also chilled the chamber from my ice cream maker in the freezer as I had read that this would prevent ice crystals and make a smoother finished product. We ate some right when it was finished and it was very good, but the texture IMO was a bit lacking.. More like a sorbet? Not _bad_, just "different". This seems to be more pronounced after sitting in the freezer a couple of days. I realize that we are making ice _milk_, not _cream_ and like I said everyone liked it, just wondering if this is typical or maybe did I do something wrong? Any tips on making it "creamier"?? Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Sondra

OK here is a great recipe and NOTE that is also has cream in it. also not that your LaMancha milk is not as rich in butterfat as the ND or mini lamanchas that I have and used that cooked recipe with. I have chgd this year to using this recipe and oh so yummy.
Makes 1 gal 
4 eggs 
2 C sugar
1/2 tsp salt
4 tsp vanilla
2 cups store bought whipping cream or cream you have saved from the goats milk
beat for 6 to 8 min (elec mixer and don't shirk)
put in the can and fill with goats milk. 

(no cooking required)


----------



## nightskyfarm

I am lactose intolerant and have enjoyed goat milk ice milk for years and so have my children. Try to use late lactation milk and feed for butterfat by feeding lots of high quality hay. Hay makes butterfat. Much of the of the taste/texture is acquired over time, if this is the first time it would have tasted different to what you are used to. I find that it is best right out of the ice cream maker, so make just enough for that time and do not try to store it. It will not get better with age so to speak. To add cow's milk cream or store bought defeats the purpose of having goat's milk ice cream. The other alternative is to buy a cream separator for your milk. Take off the cream for butter and ice cream and use the rest for low-fat chevre. You do usually need 3 -5 gallons to run the separator.


----------



## M.Nivens

Sondra, how much goat milk? I will try your recipe this weekend. 

Nightsky, this was my first attempt at making ice cream ever. Actually my first time using a ice cream maker ever.. A cream separator is definately on my wish list! I keep looking on ebay but nothing yet..

sooo...Anyone have a recipe for pumpkin ice cream?? One of the girls in the office just brought some in and it is divine!! Would love to make some!


----------



## homeacremom

This recipe helps make a creamier Ice "milk"....or you can get a cream separator and use as much cream as you like! 

Rehydrate 2 tbsp. plain gelatin in 1/2 cup cold water.
Warm 4 cups of milk. Add gelatin and dissolve.
Add 1/2 to 2 cups of sugar or honey to taste.
Add 1 tbsp vanilla or other flavorings.
Cool for 30 minutes. 
Add another 3 cups of milk or cream. ( I use about 2 cups of heavy goat cream.)
Chill.
Freeze according to directions for your appliance.


----------



## Sondra

I don't know on amount of goat milk as I just fill the container and never measured


----------



## grandmajo

You can use unflavored gelatin to improve the texture of the ice cream (like knox gelatin). I've been tweaking my ice cream recipe and have it close to what we like, but not quite there yet.

I've also read that you can put alcohol (liquor) in the ice cream and that keeps it from getting so rock hard when stored in the freezer. Personally haven't tried that yet since I don't have a liquor on hand. I would think that you'd have to be careful of what you used so that you didn't get an alcohol flavor?


----------



## Bella Star

I make lots of ice milk as I have cholesterol/fat problems so here is my easy simple recipe for 


Ice milk

take a 2 qt. pitcher and fill half full of milk
add 1 lg.package of ( any) flavor of instant pudding mix 
mix well and then add 
1 c. of chopped fruit .. your choice
add 1/2 c. chopped nuts or chips .. your choice 
mix well into the 2 qt. pitcher and then add enough more milk to make 2 qt.'s total
set back in fridge and chill till you are ready to make ice cream and then take out of fridge ,stir it up as it will be slightly thick and then freeze till frozen .... enjoy !

Banana nut

fill half full of 2 qt. pitcher with milk
1 lg. sugarfree vanilla instant pudding mix
3-4 ripe bananas hand broken in chunks as (wont be slick)
1/2C. chopped walnuts
follow directions above

Orange dream

2cans of drained Mandarin oranges and 1/2 c. coconut with vanilla pudding mix

Chocolate use chocolate pudding mix,broken Oreo cookies and chocolate chips


----------



## mydakota

My husband made our first goat milk ice cream about 2 weeks ago. He made vanilla that first time, and has since made it again as well as a couple of batches of blackberry. It beats ice cream made from milk from the store hands down. I don't know his exact recipe, but I do know he uses a pkg of instant french vanilla pudding in it. He has made it both with cream from the store and without (my best friend is lactose intolerant, so the batch he made when he knew she was coming over was without). It has been wonderful both ways and the texture was absolutely NOT lacking. I will try to remember to ask him for his recipe when he gets home.


----------



## SimplyE

Wow! I am in the process of making my first GM ice cream (milk) right now...I like the gelatin idea as I did not separate the cream either. I did cook it with eggs and am cooling it now. Wonder if this will help in the texture. Love the timing on this...


----------



## kimandpokey

I have also found that it helps with the texture of the ice cream after it has been in the freezer a day or two if you use Karo syrup in place of the sugar. If the recipe calls for 2 cups of sugar I will do about 1 1/2 Karo and then start with about 1/2 cup sugar and keep adding to taste.


----------



## ddefrance

grandmajo said:


> I've also read that you can put alcohol (liquor) in the ice cream and that keeps it from getting so rock hard when stored in the freezer. Personally haven't tried that yet since I don't have a liquor on hand. I would think that you'd have to be careful of what you used so that you didn't get an alcohol flavor?


Alcohol definitely helps with our goat milk ice cream (milk/not cream). We use Baileys in the milk and it adds a nice, nutty flavor to the ice cream in which we also add a little of Nutella. Yum!


----------



## Ashley

I do mine almost exactly like Sondra's and it's always a huge hit.


----------



## carlidoe

Bella Star said:


> I make lots of ice milk as I have cholesterol/fat problems so here is my easy simple recipe for
> 
> Ice milk
> 
> take a 2 qt. pitcher and fill half full of milk
> add 1 lg.package of ( any) flavor of instant pudding mix
> mix well and then add
> 1 c. of chopped fruit .. your choice
> add 1/2 c. chopped nuts or chips .. your choice
> mix well into the 2 qt. pitcher and then add enough more milk to make 2 qt.'s total
> set back in fridge and chill till you are ready to make ice cream and then take out of fridge ,stir it up as it will be slightly thick and then freeze till frozen .... enjoy !
> 
> Banana nut
> 
> fill half full of 2 qt. pitcher with milk
> 1 lg. sugarfree vanilla instant pudding mix
> 3-4 ripe bananas hand broken in chunks as (wont be slick)
> 1/2C. chopped walnuts
> follow directions above
> 
> Orange dream
> 
> 2cans of drained Mandarin oranges and 1/2 c. coconut with vanilla pudding mix
> 
> Chocolate use chocolate pudding mix,broken Oreo cookies and chocolate chips


I like this recipe..going to have to try it! Thanks for sharing


----------

